# hey everybody!



## star_dust2006 (May 2, 2005)

hey everyone! my name is parris and ive been visiting specktra for a few months already and i had made an account, but lost my username, so it took me a while to get back on track. but here i am, im soooo excited about this site! i want to become a makeup artist and hopefully open my own chain of buisness around the country! so wish me luck and i love everyone's FOTD's!


<3 parris


----------



## Chelsea (May 2, 2005)

*spanks*


----------



## user2 (May 2, 2005)

VuittonVictim (a.k.a. Linda) welcomes you to Specktra!


----------



## mac_obsession (May 2, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra Parris!! I hope you enjoy the forums now that you can actually access them!!


----------



## jamiemeng (May 2, 2005)

welcome to specktra.


----------



## Hikaru-chan (May 2, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra


----------

